# ISO orange krate guard



## 41rollfast (Mar 5, 2018)

Havent had any luck lately. 
I need a Orange Krate chainguard. 
Original is preferred beat up and a lil rusty even better! 
Also need a set of Orange grips. Not repops
Any help is greatly appreciated .Thanks!


----------



## jrcarz (Mar 12, 2018)

Sunset orange krate guard on Ebay as of today


----------



## xochi0603 (Apr 15, 2018)

Hello, I have an  kool orange original paint. Some rust & original light silkscreen. What's your budget?  Thanks Bob


----------



## lemonpeelerman (Nov 21, 2018)

xochi0603 said:


> Hello, I have an  kool orange original paint. Some rust & original light silkscreen. What's your budget?  Thanks Bob
> 
> View attachment 788913
> 
> ...



is this still for sale how much?


----------



## xochi0603 (Dec 9, 2018)

Yes I still have $100 shipped


----------



## troy boy (Dec 9, 2018)

Hi If the deal with lemon peeler does not work I will take it Thanks Brian


----------

